# New Member



## CJWahl (May 15, 2013)

HI! New to the forum; I am a teacher at a high school in SE Michigan. 

I am working with a Strand Multi-Q lighting console dating from the 1970s, and am looking for support from knowledgeable people, who have experience with older lighting and sound equipment. 

Even though my first degree was in technical theater, my concentration was in costume design and construction, properties and makeup. I haven't seen or used a light board in over 35 years, and without a user manual, the students and I have to rely on the hunt-and-peck method of console use. A sometimes exciting, but time-consuming method of learning about lighting technology.

Carol


----------



## DaveySimps (May 15, 2013)

Welcome Carol! Good to have another Metro Detroiter here on CB. Where are you located?

There is a great knowledge base here in the archives, and some insightful and experienced members. If you cannot find what you are looking for after searching the forums, do not hesitate to post a new thread.

~Dave


----------



## SteveB (May 16, 2013)

CJWahl said:


> HI! New to the forum; I am a teacher at a high school in SE Michigan.
> 
> I am working with a Strand Multi-Q lighting console dating from the 1970s, and am looking for support from knowledgeable people, who have experience with older lighting and sound equipment.
> 
> ...



EDIT: Does it actually work ?.

That's a console that is long past retirement age. I last used one in '83 or so.

From what little I can recall from 30 years ago, it's a manual build board in that you set levels from the scene faders, then record to cue. 

You can then load the cues onto one of 2 playback faders. The channel intensity levels can be viewed on the monitor.

Oh, and it used a 5.25" floppy disk for storage. 

I believe Joel Epstein at Century Lighting Repairs, in NJ might still be able to service these and/or have a manual. If not contact Steve Short at Litetrol Service - 516 681-5288

Strand Lighting Inc
18-02 River Road # 2
Fair Lawn, NJ	07410-1218


----------



## CJWahl (May 18, 2013)

I'm part of the takeover in Highland Park schools (that's another story). When the school was built, the system was top of the line. Now, well past it's prime and then some. No money to replace it, so we have to use what we have. We use the system on manual, as we cannot find the keys to the board. Recording a program is not needed, as our needs are simple. We have a much newer sound system, which can be linked to a laptop, CD, or cassette player. 

I haven't worked with lighting in over 30 years, and my major was in costume design. My next challenge is to get up on the catwalk and replace the bulbs in the spots so we can have more than just a follow spot for front lighting. Right now I only have one spot working, and that was left on, full time for several months. 

Hope to hear from you again soon.


----------



## CJWahl (May 18, 2013)

Yes, SteveB, it actually works, partly. I don't have keys, so I cannot work the programmable side of the board, but we can operate on manual. There may have been a computer monitor at one time, but no sign of it now. Who knows.... This school system was part of a state takeover, and then reopened with a charter management company. Most of the old district teachers have found other jobs, and us newbies are still learning about the building. We inherited a lot of stuff, and no one knows where the user manual may have gone to, or the keys to the lighting console.

Fortunately, I still have a couple of students who were part of former productions, and they have been tremendously helpful with the sound system. Any help I can get from this forum will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks for the info on the board and the links for more help. I will be contacting them soon. You've been a great help!


----------

